# reptile shops in oxfordshire.



## rhaco (Dec 9, 2006)

anyone know of any good reptile shops in Oxfordshire?
finding it hard to find any decent ones or one that have got what im looking for. 
thanks.


----------



## superhannahmarie (Jan 4, 2007)

My mate Chris runs the Pythons' Lair in Drayton just outside Abingdon. Its the only specialist reptile shop in Oxfordshire, although there are a few other pet shops that have the odd leopard gecko etc.

What was it specifically you were looking for?

Hannah


----------



## Dagrudge34 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey do they sell live food??? thinking of going tomoro
anyone used these before??


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Yeah the sell livefood - might be worth just getting the number off yellowpages website and ringing ahead though as I'm not sure when they get deliveries in and their food tends to sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## Rossi1986 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah i agree Chris is a great guy and very knowledgeable would ring first tho regarding livefood


----------

